# anyone use targas for park?



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

squishydonut said:


> if so, are there any settings that you liked changing to get them more park friendly? i.e. setting up the ankle strap all the way forward etc.


Im planning on getting a set of targas and using it for both park and freeriding. how is the stiffness on them?:dunno:


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

I have the 390's, which are basically the cheaper version of the Targas, but perform the basically same (A little less ankle padding and I believe the 390s have a bit more flex to them). I use the toe strap as a toe-cap, meaning in front of the toe to hold my heel back into the binding, as apposed to over the top of my foot. I'd actually recommend saving a few dollars and buying the 390's, they're very solid bindings.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

Username said:


> I have the 390's, which are basically the cheaper version of the Targas, but perform the basically same (A little less ankle padding and I believe the 390s have a bit more flex to them). I use the toe strap as a toe-cap, meaning in front of the toe to hold my heel back into the binding, as apposed to over the top of my foot. I'd actually recommend saving a few dollars and buying the 390's, they're very solid bindings.


i also have the 390s and LOVE them. however, i think they vary a bit more from the targas than just in price/features. you're right about the 390s having more flex. the targas have a stiffer highback, and overall less lateral flex. it's enough to make them two different bindings, not just one fancier version of the other. i'd like to hear more people's opinions about targas in the park. also, i'm not sure what you mean about the 390s having less padding in the ankle strap. the 390s have the conformist gel padding, where the targas have a more traditional strap.


----------



## indoblazin (Feb 28, 2008)

i have '08 targas and they are def a stiff binding. they are probably too stiff for the park, although if you're good enough it won't make much difference. then again if you're good enough you probably want a dedicated flexy park binding anyways. i'd recommend going with the 390 over the targa if you're gonna freeride/style...i kinda wish in hindsight i got the 390s. although man, the targas are a powerful binding. i can actually feel myself accelerating through turns now


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

Ok i will get the 390s whooooo!:cheeky4:


----------

